# F-16 vs B-52



## crewdawg52 (Sep 12, 2007)

A B-52 (Buff) was lumbering along when a cocky 
F-16 flashed by. The jet jockey decided to 
show off. 

The fighter jock told the Buff pilot, 
"watch this!" and promptly went into a 
barrel roll followed by a steep climb. 
He then finished with a sonic boom as 
he broke the sound barrier. 

The F-16 pilot asked the Buff pilot what 
he thought of that. The pilot said, 
"That was impressive, but watch this!" 

The B-52 droned along for about 5 minutes 
and then the Buff pilot came back on and 
said "What did you think of that?" 
Puzzled, the F-1 6 pilot as ked, "What the 
hell did you do?" The Buff pilot replied, 

"I got out of my seat, stretched my legs, went to 
the back, took a piss , then got a cup of 
coffee and my cinnamon bun out of the oven."


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## squeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO ... that was a good one!

Blue side up!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 12, 2007)

You don't get old being a fool...


----------

